# Draw-Tech



## Draw-Tech (Sep 27, 2014)

Hi All
The Knucklehead Plans are "FINALLY DONE". There should be (8 ZIP Files), that contain a total of (11 ZIP Files) Total of 108 drawings, which may have as many as 8 parts per page. Check to see the drawing size, and print them by size. Total of 19 dwf files that can be read by downloading viewer at autodesk.com, Total 18 movies of assembly. Dont forget to read the TOS at the bottom of the web page. 
Videos on YouTube
http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdkcsw2IfOWdDSJorrhnq9A

Remember these plans are free, If you like my plans, please consider donating a couple of $ to a great site, where people that are willing to help on almost everything.
Enjoy Watch here for any updates, or changes.
Jack
Draw-Tech 







View attachment kh-plans1.zip


View attachment kh-plans2.zip


View attachment kh-plans3.zip


View attachment gear-system.zip


View attachment fuel-system.zip


View attachment master-parts-list.zip


View attachment heads.zip


View attachment heads-2.zip


View attachment knucklehead.mp4


----------



## rodue (Oct 9, 2018)

I decided to cast this two parts, I am having problems with the gearing in the box is there a picture available  showing the gearing


----------



## mayhugh1 (Oct 10, 2018)

Rodue,
Have you looked through the .zip download named gear-system? It contains all the gears but you will have to use the dimensions in the cam box drawings to locate their shafts. - Terry


----------



## didier111 (Nov 26, 2020)

bonjour ou peut sur trouver l'allumage cdi pour ce moteur?

cdt


----------



## MIKE4444 (Jun 25, 2022)

Hi  very interested in building a full TRIUMPH  OR  BSA, NORTON   or any Single say around  1900  to  1940s,  need  full plans scale does not matter , as i will  change to suit. thanks 
MIKE


----------



## William May (Jun 25, 2022)

MIKE4444 said:


> Hi  very interested in building a full TRIUMPH  OR  BSA, NORTON   or any Single say around  1900  to  1940s,  need  full plans scale does not matter , as i will  change to suit. thanks
> MIKE



You might want to check into Hasluck's "Work" series, which has a section on several versions of single cylinder motorcycle engines from 1900 to 1905 or so. 
The other possibility is looking into the work of T. Hyler White, who was an engineer for Daimler in the 1890's, and who designed several small one-cylinder gasoline motorcycle engines and their accompanying frames, from 1898 to 1904.  He also designed some early gas and steam cars, but that is not what you are asking about.


----------

